# Complete Surf Gear - Maltese Style [Picture Overload]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Warning: Lots of Photos are coming.I suggest a cup of coffee to have in hand while looking through these ^_^ 

The malts have been loving having surf days. We haven't gone on a surf day for quite sometimes recently. However, since they started end of Sept, they've been on and off the surf board for quite the number of times already, but with no actual waves. 

The only thing that was missing in Snowy & Crystal's surfing activity was life jackets. My pups have always been swimming and diving (in our pool mostly) without them. But I thought, if they were gonna be where small waves can be found, life jackets will be suitable. 

Last week, their jackets arrived in the store, but I wasn't around to take care of that. I only got the chance to pick them up on Thursday (two days ago).









And since there was not much of stuff going on with Snowy and Crystal in terms of fun activities lately, I thought that they deserved the fun times back again. They were due to their baths (haven't had it in 2 weeks already and they really needed bath time), so we had the "trying the life jackets out" in plan, first at home, then at the beach. 

I tried the vest on Crystal but the girl was not a happy camper. I wanted her to try it in action (in water, that is), but as we went to the pool side, she walked to the lil bridge thing of the pool, but did not jump in :w00t: (shocking, if you ask me, knowing how Crystal is like actually. She this "whether you liked it or not, I am diving in the pool and then coming out looking so innocent while wagging my tail happily for you. Then as you melt, I go bolting in a high speed zoom" sort of malt). 
She, instead, gave me this stare for quite the time. Did NO SWIMMING or jumping. :w00t:. that's not my Crystal. As if woofing:
"Seriously?? after all those diving & swimming skills that I've been having, you put a life jacket on me, mama??? You've gotta be kidding me!!! I aint jumping in until this thing gets off me"









Next thing, she went for a "time to get rid of the life jacket" mission. 









Crystal: "Help Leaves....I want no life jacket"









Crystal: "Iz gonna wub myself against you so that you can get it off me"









Crystal : "rubbing left and right"









Crystal: "Leaves, you are no help!!"









Crystal: "I will ask for the wall's favor"
Romeo: "what's your problem, girl?"









But how do Snowy dogs act to new life jackets?









what do you think?









yep. with a big smile in looks and act...









He acted as if there was nothing on him. 









Life Jacket?









Where?









awwwh those eyes melt my :heart:









In personalities, the two malts differ. 
Snowy: "what's up, Cwystal?"








You see, Snowy is more of a "goes with the flow / likes it all" sort of malt. Where as my girl is more of the "I know what I like and what I don't like / picky" sort of malt. That said, when it's possible, I try to teach her to like what isn't harmful (and is on the other hand, beneficial for her). The good thing is that she isn't a hard to train sort of pup. or maybe, I observed her enough to be able to know how to make her tick / boosts her excitement and teach her what she wouldn't think that she would like. Now I know that she loves being in the surf board. I know that she loves being in the beach, so if she wanted to continue joining us on the surf board, she gotta learn how to like or at least doesn't mind the life jacket. 

Sooooo, before hitting the beach water, Crystal and I worked on learning how to like the jacket or simply don't mind it. and YES, she made me proud, by not minding the jacket and not stopping from having fun. She forgot about it being on her, completely. :chili: and had some fun with Snowy.

and here are at the beach...









I told them that they were allowed to go as messy as they wish to









Snowy: "mama, I went digging in the sand" 









surf board fun time


















*more coming*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal: "what is da goose doing, swimming towawds my diwection?"









Crystal: "hey Snowy, mama said, no swimming to surf board for you yet. It's my tuwn now"









one happy surfer malt 









balance on









Shades on 


















in case I forgot to mention, we got yellow squeaky toy with us too for some fun fetching time as well.

















































































MineMineMineMine













































follow the leader



























and on land









*more coming*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

done...









Crystal: "aaah feels like we haven't gone happily messy in quite some time. When are we off to a similar day? fank you fow coming along, SM"


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

KAT!!!! OH I LOVE LOVE LOVE THESE PICS!!! I just adore your Snowy and Crystal and really love looking at pictures of each new adventure they have. I love how each of their personalities shine through all the pictures you take. They look like they're having a wonderful time at the beach - even though Crystal took a while to adjust to the lifejacket. And oh I love that boy of yours - he is so easy going and takes everything with a smile on his face! Thanks for posting these - they made my morning!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> KAT!!!! OH I LOVE LOVE LOVE THESE PICS!!! I just adore your Snowy and Crystal and really love looking at pictures of each new adventure they have. I love how each of their personalities shine through all the pictures you take. They look like they're having a wonderful time at the beach - even though Crystal took a while to adjust to the lifejacket. And oh I love that boy of yours - he is so easy going and takes everything with a smile on his face! Thanks for posting these - they made my morning!!!


awwh it was my pleasure, Nida :hugging: feels like I haven't posted S&C fun time post in quite sometime. Happy to share their adventures with you :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh these are so cute!!! That's it, we are moving!!!! Any homes for sale in your neck of the woods? I am loving the idea of being closer to the shore


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - you, Snowy and Crystal, made my day (as usual). :chili::chili: How cute and you had the perfect captions. I cracked up when I saw Crystal doing her best to get rid of that life jacket and then just seeing Snowy smile = Big AWWWWWW time.  Loved that they both got to the beach and had fun in the sun and surf. I want to be your dog!!!!! or bird, or cat.......:blush: So glad you got the lifevests and after a little cajoling, they took to it like ducks to water...or should I saw Snowy to water? Thanks for sharing. Tyler will be so jealous when I show him the pix. :brownbag:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, Kat - what a wonderful adventure S&C had at the beach! I'm so happy that Crystal adjusted to her lifejacket. Those two take full advantage of their environment, don't they?

I see that, at the end, they were certainly ready for their baths! But, what a fun way to get dirty and prepare for the cleaning process.

:wub::wub:and one for you:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a fun day! You are such a wonderful mommy, Kat! 

Just tell Crystal, 'sometimes we have to do things (like wear a life jacket) even if we don't want to.'


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh they look like they are having so much fun, I love those first happy photos of Snowy and with his new haircut he looks so sweet. You're right his eyes are just beaming. They are both quite the surfers....time for a new video I think???
Love Crystal's stare too LOL, so funny, they can't talk but the eyes tell all.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh these are so cute!!! That's it, we are moving!!!! *Any homes for sale in your neck of the woods? I am loving the idea of being closer to the shore *


yep there are, but Snowy & Crystal woof that Lady Bella can be their guest at their guest room :wub:



Snowbody said:


> Kat - you, Snowy and Crystal, made my day (as usual). :chili::chili: How cute and you had the perfect captions. I cracked up when I saw Crystal doing her best to get rid of that life jacket and then just seeing Snowy smile = Big AWWWWWW time.  Loved that they both got to the beach and had fun in the sun and surf. *I want to be your dog!!!!! or bird, or cat*.......:blush: So glad you got the lifevests and after a little cajoling, they took to it like ducks to water...or *should I saw Snowy to water?* Thanks for sharing. Tyler will be so jealous when I show him the pix. :brownbag:


I swear, it is so interesting to see their differences :w00t: Crystal made a big deal out of the jackets where as Snowy made no deal out of it :HistericalSmiley: but I love it that she is easy to train and learn to like :tender:

yes, def "Snowy to water" ... ok and you can be my pet if you wish to :HistericalSmiley:

I am happy that it made your day, awesome Sue:chili:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Oh, Kat - what a wonderful adventure S&C had at the beach! I'm so happy that Crystal adjusted to her lifejacket. Those two *take full advantage of their environment, don't they?*
> 
> I see that, at the end, they were certainly ready for their baths! But, what a fun way to get dirty and prepare for the cleaning process.
> 
> :wub::wub:and one for you:wub:


oh they sure do. funny that they can turn any simple something into a fun activity. I love it when they go to enjoying themselves to the fullest :wub:

yes, and they needed the bath after all that and are smelling soooo good now with all the fluffy soft hair :tender: 

hugs to you and sweetie bonnie :wub::wub:



Madison's Mom said:


> What a fun day! You are such a wonderful mommy, Kat!
> 
> Just tell Crystal, *'sometimes we have to do things (like wear a life jacket) even if we don't want to.'*


I was expecting Crystal to learn that along with me lol but I guess I had to remind her and teach her once again :wub:

Glad that you enjoyed.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Kat, this is a whole captivating story; would be successful in a picture book!

What a great way to start my day, pictures of your two special babies having such fun in the surf. I love Snowy's little tongue tip sticking out; what personality, and Crystals attitude about the lifejacket...too funny.

They are so cute, so entertaining. Love them on the surfboard - so special.

Thank you for such special pictures....they are wonderful. :ThankYou:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maglily said:


> oh they look like they are having so much fun, I love those first happy photos of Snowy and with his new haircut he looks so sweet. You're right his eyes are just beaming. They are both quite the surfers....*time for a new video I think???*
> Love Crystal's stare too LOL, so funny, they can't talk but the eyes tell all.


yep. it is time, especially since I've been receiving requests for new malts videos lately. and yesterday, EVEN grandma asked for new S&C video in Youtube :w00t: .. made me giggle that lately, my family have all been watching the malts' videos once again. 

oh and malts' eyes :tender: speak many words :tender: 

happy that you enjoyed, Brenda


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Kat, this is a whole captivating story; would be successful in a picture book!
> 
> What a great way to start my day, pictures of your two special babies having such fun in the surf. I love Snowy's little tongue tip sticking out; what personality, and Crystals attitude about the lifejacket...too funny.
> 
> ...


awwh happy that you enjoyed Claire :chili:

lol yes, Snowy is known to be Mr. Personality. and Crystal gives her opinions in things. There are things that she likes and does not like. Next time I go shopping for them, I think I need to take along to tell me what she doesn't like so that I do not go into buying what isn't interesting for her :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: I always love your pictues.. Show that Maltese are "real" dogs.. not just lap dogs. My Maltese like adventure but they don't have anything close to what your dogs enjoy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :aktion033: I always love your pictues.. Show that Maltese are "real" dogs.. not just lap dogs. My Maltese like adventure but they don't have anything close to what your dogs enjoy! Thanks for sharing.


Delighted to read that you enjoyed, Jeanne :chili: ... Snowy & Crystal were pretty much of lap pups most of the time lately with not much of activities going on other than going for their walks, but I knew that it was time for them to return to do what they LOVE to do, so I had to let Friday be it :chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What an incredible adventure for them Kat. LOL Crystal looked seriously ticked off. Happy faced Snowy though. Great pictorial  thanks I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww.... I really enjoyed your pictures of Snowy and Crystal. They sure look like they're having fun! Sometimes I worry that I don't allow mine to be DOGS,trying to keep their hair longer, don't go out if it rained recently, too many leaves to stick in their hair and so. When I see them standing up at the French doors dying to get out to chase that squirrel or chipmunk I have to give in. Yes it's more work and more baths but they love it and they do need the exercise. You are a great mom to your fluffs. I'd like you to take me on an adventure like you do Snowy and Crystal. LOL I loved your pictures.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, how fun!!!!! Can you adopt me too!! 

Thanks for sharing with us. I was wondering where you live that your pups can go surfing at this time of the year!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Kat, Snowy and Crystal are beyond amazing and have made my entire afternoon! I absolutely love how Crystal was like "uh, no, Mommy, just no. I hate this life jacket!" At first! Her lil face and eyes did say it all and I LOL'd at her going in the leaves and when Romeo showed up to be like "whatcha doin woman?!" Snowy! Omigawsh his beautiful big brown eyes do speak multitudes and I love how he is always smiling. I smiled right along with him when I saw his pictures with his life jacket and how he couldn't have cared less about wearing it ROFL!

Your babies are beautiful and I mos definately can't wait for your next video either!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How I just love seeing pictures of your two rascals!!! They always have so much fun!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That was such fun,made my dreary weather day much brighter!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh my goodness, look at them










sooo funny, and sooo precious. WOW, those two are absolute water-maltese! heini just let's water come up to his...maybe!!! knee.
these pictures are absoltely gorgeous.

but the last one, it just cracks me up!


thank you so much for sharing, AND BEEING such a great dog-mom!!!

snowy & crystal are really lucky to have you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> What an incredible adventure for them Kat. LOL *Crystal looked seriously ticked off*. Happy faced Snowy though. Great pictorial  thanks I really enjoyed it.


Boy, did she look ticked off, and did not take her eyes off me:w00t: I think that she thought of me to be nutts about expecting her to jump with the jacket lol
I did not expect that she wouldn't like the vest at first. But we worked it out eventually :thumbsup: 

Glad that u enjoyed, pal



Furbabies mom said:


> Awww.... I really enjoyed your pictures of Snowy and Crystal. They sure look like they're having fun! Sometimes I worry that I don't allow mine to be DOGS,trying to keep their hair longer, don't go out if it rained recently, too many leaves to stick in their hair and so. When I see them standing up at the French doors dying to get out to chase that squirrel or chipmunk I have to give in. Yes it's more work and more baths but they love it and they do need the exercise. You are a great mom to your fluffs. I'd like you to take me on an adventure like you do Snowy and Crystal. LOL I loved your pictures.


Awwh I know that these sort of activities require the MORE time for cleaning up afterwards, but heck, it is so worth it glad that you allow your fluffs to also enjoy it  You are welcome to join our adventures when you like to :chili: 

I have to admit that short coats make things easier for me ^_^



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Wow, how fun!!!!! *Can you adopt me too!! *
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us. * I was wondering where you live that your pups can go surfing at this time of the year*!


@1st words in bold - LOL ~ come along ...

@2nd words in bold - take a wild guess  
in sunnyland, you sure can surf all year long:HistericalSmiley:



Hatsumomo77 said:


> Kat, Snowy and Crystal are beyond amazing and have made my entire afternoon! I absolutely love how Crystal was like "uh, no, Mommy, just no. I hate this life jacket!" At first! Her lil face and eyes did say it all and I LOL'd at her going in the leaves and when Romeo showed up to be like "whatcha doin woman?!" Snowy! Omigawsh his beautiful big brown eyes do speak multitudes and I love how he is always smiling. I smiled right along with him when I saw his pictures with his life jacket and how he couldn't have cared less about wearing it ROFL!
> 
> Your babies are beautiful and I mos definately can't wait for your next video either!


Awwh I am really very happy to read that you enjoyed :chili:

And will sure post their next video link here so that you can watch as well 



mary-anderson said:


> How I just love seeing pictures of your two rascals!!! They always have so much fun!!!!


And how I love to see u post, Mary :hugging: the rescals send u puppy kisses ^_^ 


michellerobison said:


> That was such fun,made my dreary weather day much brighter!


Glad that u enjoyed it, Michelle


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

HEINI said:


> ohh my goodness, look at them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley: @words in bold - i know right? crystal's wet hair is styling funny and snowy's little tongue sticked out is not helping either :HistericalSmiley: such goofs ^_^

Awwh and thank u. I do try to give my best at allowing them to do and have fun just like they deserve. I am not always good at keeping up, in other words, there comes some days where they do nothing, but just do my best and hope that i am doing right for their rights :wub:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi......... You all looked like you where having so much fun!!!! They look so adorable in their jackets. Its great being so near the beach, we love it, but its way to cold to go swimming for us now as its freezing here ha ha

You always take great photies! I love seeing Snowy and Crystal having their water fun x


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh Kat!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love each and every pic. They are precious!!!!!!!! And you do know how much I love you, right? LOVE THESE PICS SO MUCH <3


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just love the adventures of Crystal and Snowy!:wub: Kat, you always take such great pics!!:chili::chili: I just adore Snowy's sweet, smiling face!! We have very talented Maltese here. We already know they are great divers, now they are surfin' baby!!! How cool is that?!:chili::chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Fantastic pics of S & C Kat!! Thanks for sharing them with us, I always love looking at their fun adventures!! H & D will be bugging me to take them to the beach today if I show them these pics!! lol


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention that the water there is just beautiful!:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a fun day the pups had. They really get to enjoy life. Great job with the photos.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> What a fun day the pups had. They really get to enjoy life. Great job with the photos.


Thanks Reva; happy that you enjoyed these :hugging: 



allheart said:


> Oh my gosh Kat!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love each and every pic. They are precious!!!!!!!! And you do know how much I love you, right? LOVE THESE PICS SO MUCH <3


SO VERY happy that you loved these, pal :chili: these were taken on that same morning that I wrote you about , Friday. I didn't want to delay sharing the fun with you and everyone. That was the official first day of fun for Snowy & Crystal after our little fun break, and they loved every second of it 
the malts woof that they are sending each of you tones of puppy kisses :wub: 
awwh sure luv ya , Leo, Mia and Anna too :grouphug: 





aprilb said:


> I just love the adventures of Crystal and Snowy!:wub: Kat, you always take such great pics!!:chili::chili: I just adore Snowy's sweet, smiling face!! We have very talented Maltese here. We already know they are great divers, now they are surfin' baby!!! How cool is that?!:chili::chili:


I love Snowy's smiles too ... make the heart smile :wub: 

oh and yeah, they took over the surf board in no time:aktion033: I mean, they were hopping right on the board in day 1 
makes me happy to see them happy, and by the end of the day, you can tell that they've had a wonderful time using the energy , mind and time doing something fun and useful. They go happily relaxing after a day like this :wub: I wish that I was able to provide it for them more often. 

I'm happy that you enjoy looking through the goofballs' adventures , April :chili: 



aprilb said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that the water there is just beautiful!:wub:


I love to walk along the shore - so peaceful and pretty <3 glad that you liked it too ^_^



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Fantastic pics of S & C Kat!! Thanks for sharing them with us, I always love looking at their fun adventures!! H & D will be bugging me to take them to the beach today if I show them these pics!! lol


I vote for a beach day for H&D :chili: .... (oh and pleeeease don't forget a video camera or picture taking. I can just picture them having a blast :chili: I am positive that they'll love it ). 

awwh and happy that you enjoyed these, pal :hugging: ^_^


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the pics! Seeing pictures of sweet Snowy & Crystal always put a smile on my face!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Love Snowy and Crystal pictures and stories. 
Reminds me of my daughters my first Jen was so out going when she went to the first ballet lesson she just goes in. When Nicole my 2nd goes the first time she hung onto my leg....huh? 
That is when I realized the differences between the two. 

I have a nice camera on my christmas list


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

those pups are in GREAT shape-- all of that swimming and playing on the beach and in the pool!! wow .. Great photos!! so much fun!! thanks for sharing! wow..


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowy and Crystal live like royals! It's so obvious that those babies live life to the fullest. They always know how to put a smile on my face, even without trying! 

I just love every picture you take. You are so talented Kat!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter wants your pair to know that he has a similar life jacket and surfboard but he lacks balance so he has a hard time. I think he needs lessons from your crew! Thanks for posting these pictures - its cold here and your pictures brought a little warmth to our day!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

I love the pictures thanks for sharing I missed warm weather


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kat, can I be one of your doggies??????. I am a little over the weight standard :blush: but I am housetrained:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Ah, such great photos. We can tell how much Snowy and Crystal love the water and their surfing. 

Gorgeous malts they are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's some surfing safari!!! Unbelievable Kat. Its amazing how much they both enjoy the ocean. I love the last picture. It sums up the day perfectly.
Xoxoxoxoxooooxoox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mommatee said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the pics! Seeing pictures of sweet Snowy & Crystal always put a smile on my face!


awwh I am really happy to read that the time I spent in uploading, resizing and sharing the monsters' pictures is worth it ^_^ happy to know that they put a smile on your face 



cyndrae said:


> Love Snowy and Crystal pictures and stories.
> Reminds me of my daughters *my first Jen was so out going when she went to the first ballet lesson she just goes in. When Nicole my 2nd goes the first time she hung onto my leg*....huh?
> That is when I realized the differences between the two.
> 
> I have a nice camera on my christmas list


Snowy is just like Jen and Crystal is like Nicole. It is interesting to observe their act.

With Crystal, all she then need is encouragement and excitement to enjoy the new thing and then she goes all happy like there is nothing she does not like :chili:



casa verde maltese said:


> those pups are in GREAT shape-- all of that swimming and playing on the beach and in the pool!! wow .. Great photos!! so much fun!! thanks for sharing! wow..


Happy that you enjoyed. The monsters do have their 'off' days....when I can't keep up with that, but as much as I can, I do provide a similar day to them 



RudyRoo said:


> Snowy and Crystal live like royals! It's so obvious that those babies live life to the fullest. They always know how to put a smile on my face, even without trying!
> 
> I just love every picture you take. You are so talented Kat!


happy that you enjoyed, pal :chili: 

awwh and I know what you mean, malts have their magiv at making a human smile :wub2:



Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter wants your pair to know that he has a similar life jacket and surfboard but he lacks balance so he has a hard time. I think he needs lessons from your crew! Thanks for posting these pictures - its cold here and your pictures brought a little warmth to our day!


Snowy & Crystal: "dat is SO COOL, Hundew boy!!! You awe one FUN dude who does make sure to twy them all. We wemembew your agility back yard. Now we leawn dat you also have suwf boawd and life vests and twied it out too. Dat is it! we awe coming ovew your place! you seem like such a cool dude. we bet dat you can suwf da suwf but we sure can show you how we do it. wuv you :wub:" 



sakyurek said:


> I love the pictures thanks for sharing I missed warm weather


OMG!! and I LOVE Chloe, your poodle, in the signature picture. Beautiful coloring!



Maisie and Me said:


> Kat, can I be one of your doggies??????. *I am a little over the weight standard :blush: but I am housetrained *:HistericalSmiley:.


   
ok this cracked me up!!!! Thanks for the giggles, pal ^_^



Kara said:


> Ah, such great photos. We can tell how much Snowy and Crystal love the water and their surfing.
> 
> Gorgeous malts they are. Thanks for sharing.


I am delighted to learn that you enjoyed, Kara


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

KAG said:


> That's some surfing safari!!! Unbelievable Kat. Its amazing how much they both enjoy the ocean. I love the last picture. It sums up the day perfectly.
> Xoxoxoxoxooooxoox


I also love that last picture, Kerry, it makes me giggle  love these goofs :wub:

These monsters are fish-malts. love the occean. I think that growing up next to it grew their love to it even more  .. I am just happy that Crystal accepted the life jacket with a happy act afterwards ^_^ no I can allow them to be in the water for longer time when they want to


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's the perfect song:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

KAG said:


> Here's the perfect song:
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Boys - Surfin' safari - YouTube


ok so I found a fitting sound track for the malts' next surfing *video* :chili: thanks Kerry. It is perfect with their activity :chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow Kat, AWESOME pics! :chili::chili: Snowy makes the best surfer dude and Crystal is the cutest as always! :wub::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hang ten, Snowy & Crystal! :rochard:
What adorable & cool surfers you have there, Kat!
They look to be having a blast!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

how sweet! they look so cute surfing. I just found a life jacket on clearance. Cant wait for the weather to warm up. I know Lily will have a blast. thanks for sharing adventures of your babies.


----------

